
Casablanca’s Gift to Marrakech and the Birth of Morocco’s Modern Art Movement - prismatic
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/08/03/casablancas-gift-to-marrakech-and-the-birth-of-moroccos-modern-art-movement/
======
sevencolors
Those pieces are so striking and gorgeous to me. Thank you

